# Phoenix Gold Tantrum 200.2



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

I bought this little amp for 30.00 but found out it wasn't producing any audio. The warranty/void sticker was intact and untouched so I know no one was inside and had to be an issue with the amp.


So I opened it up and did some close looking with a magnifying loop, surprisingly I found an open trace and verified with my meter, I was right. So I repaired it the only possible way I could, keep in mind this is SMD and there's not much room for an solder tip so I just added a jumper (there wasn't sufficient space to solder the open trace, its between two smd resistors). 


Tested it and now it produces nice amplified signal. Nice little fella, too bad I purchased it as "working" but clearly was not, still nice to own.


Here are the pics.









Open trace between R12 & R17, don't know if its visible in the pic.


----------

